# psychology stuff



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds like you have a pretty good grip on things. Nice way to manage your SA. I find that practice or exposure builds confidence too.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*prioritize darknight*

Darknight, I really like that you are focusing on goals, but I think prioritizing would help a lot. I saw that support group and therapsit was 7 and 8 on your list. I really think creating a support group should be first and therapy second or vice versa. Getting an objective opinion about your condition will help you focus on what goals you need to attain. Online support is pretty cool though, so good just on that. Keep at it, but remeber even the most learned student is of no comparison to those who have actually experinced it. (that's a pretty cool quote if I do say so myself)


----------

